# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.0.0 - CRAZY UPDATE !! NEW STYLE

## gsm_bouali

*11 September 2013 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.0.0 (beta)*     *WE ARE PROUD TO RELEASE OUR NEW MICRO-BOX ALCATEL SOFTWARE REWRITED FROM SCRATCH!* 
ALCATEL/MOTOROLA/TCL/VODAFONE   *CODE CALCULATOR HUGE UPDATE:*   *NEW ALCATEL MODELS ADDED:*  
IDOL, IDOL S Slate,IDOL X, MPOP, OT-1010, OT-1010D, OT-1010X
OT-1011,OT-1011A, OT-1011D, OT-1011X, OT-1012, OT-1012X, OT-1030
OT-1030A, OT-1030X, OT-2000, OT-2000X, OT-2001, OT-2001X, OT-2005
OT-2005A, OT-2005D, OT-2005X, OT-2010, OT-2010D, OT-2010G, OT-2010X
OT-2117, OT-2117A, OT-214WX, OT-228DX, OT-3000, OT-3000G, OT-3000X
OT-3001, OT-3001G, OT-3002G, OT-3003, OT-3003G, OT-3040, OT-3040D
OT-3040G, OT-3041, OT-3041D, OT-3041G, OT-3042, OT-3042G, OT-3142
OT-3142G, OT-382, OT-382X, OT-4005, OT-4005D, OT-4007, OT-4007A
OT-4007D, OT-4007X, OT-4010, OT-4010A, OT-4010D, OT-4010E, OT-4010X
OT-4011X, OT-4030A, OT-4030D, OT-4030E, OT-4030X, OT-4030Y, OT-4033
OT-4033D, OT-4033E, OT-4033X, OT-4110, OT-4110E, OT-4301, OT-5020A
OT-5020D, OT-5020E, OT-5020W, OT-5020X, OT-5021E, OT-5035A, OT-5035D
OT-5035E, OT-5035X, OT-510, OT-510A, OT-521A, OT-521X, OT-6010A
OT-6010D, OT-6010X, OT-6030A, OT-6030D, OT-6030X, OT-6033A, OT-6033M
OT-6033Q, OT-6033X, OT-6035, OT-6035R, OT-6040D, OT-6040X, OT-655
OT-655W, OT-655WX, OT-7025D, OT-7025X, OT-768, OT-768T, OT-8000
OT-8000A, OT-8000D, OT-8008D, OT-8008W, OT-8008X, OT-815, OT-815D
OT-815DG, OT-815G, OT-870, OT-870A, OT-870FA, OT-870X, OT-871
OT-871A, OT-871S, OT-875, OT-875X, OT-903A, OT-903D, OT-903X, OT-916A
OT-916DX, OT-916X, OT-918, OT-918A, OT-918D, OT-918N, OT-918S
OT-918X, OT-922X, OT-928D, OT-968, OT-968X, OT-970H, OT-970X, OT-972X
OT-975Y, OT-985A, OT-985D, OT-985N, OT-985S, OT-985X, OT-991A
OT-991D, OT-991S, OT-991T, OT-991X, OT-992D, OT-995A, OT-995S
OT-995X, OT-A10X, OT-A382, OT-A382G, OT-A392, OT-A392G, OT-A980
OT-A986, OT-A998, OT-C919, OT-C995, OT-C997, OT-DS1DX, OT-I210
OT-I310, OT-J100, OT-J330, OT-J610, OT-M665, OT-M665X, OT-M960X
OT-MS4, OT-MS4B, OT-S122X, OT-S500, OT-S600, OT-S710, OT-S810
OT-S850, OT-V575, OT-V575X, OT-V861X, OT-V875, OT-V975, OT-V975N
OT-W939, OT-W969, OT-Y710, OT-Y710D, OT-Y900, POP C3, POP S, Prince
S810, S950, Scribe Easy, Scribe HD, Sesame, Smart, Snap Dual, Star, TPOP, XPOP  *MOTOROLA MODELS ADDED:* 
WX160, WX161, WX180, WX181,  WX181A, WX181X, WX260, WX265
WX280, WX288, WX290, WX290A,  WX295, WX295A, WX390, WX395  _TCL MODELS ADDED:_ 
TCL 808, TCL 966, TCL 986, TCL A998, TCL S500, TCL S600, TCL S950, TCL Y710, TCL Y900  *VODAFONE MODELS ADDED:*  
Vodafone 575, Vodafone 861, Vodafone 875, Vodafone 975,
Vodafone Smart 3, Vodafone Smart Mini, Vodafone V575  Added MORE THAN *20.000* NEW PROVIDER IDs (PIDs)!     * #1 CHECK IT HERE => 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * #1 CHECK IT HERE => 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

